# [RISOLTO] NvidiaDriver e rt-sources

## antonellocaroli

Sto provando a installare i driver invidia, ma l'installazione non va a buon fine

```
>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28:

 * Gentoo supports kernels which are supported by NVIDIA

 * which are limited to the following kernels:

 * <sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.5

 * <sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-4.5

 * 

 * You are free to utilize epatch_user to provide whatever

 * support you feel is appropriate, but will not receive

 * support as a result of those changes.

 * 

 * Do not file a bug report about this.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28/work/kernel'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28/work/'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 18 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.
```

seguo questi due wiki 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Guide

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers/it

per adesso sono con i driver Nouveau

ma anche qui non mi sembra che abbia fatto tutto per bene.

il comando nvidia-xconfig  e eselect opengl set nvidia  non mi danno nessun risultato (cioé mi diconono inesistente)

in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ho un solo file 20opengl.conf con questo contenuto

```
Section "Files"

EndSection

```

Last edited by antonellocaroli on Sat Jan 07, 2017 12:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Maxxx

Il comando nvidia-xconfig e eselect opengl set nvidia non ti danno nessun risultato perchè non hai emerso i drivers (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers).

Il fatto che ti dia errore nella compilazione, per risolverlo dovresti postare, come dice il messaggio:

 *Quote:*   

>  * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28::gentoo'`, 
> 
>  * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28::gentoo'`. 
> 
>  * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28/temp/build.log'.

 

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Il comando nvidia-xconfig e eselect opengl set nvidia non ti danno nessun risultato perchè non hai emerso i drivers (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers).
> 
> Il fatto che ti dia errore nella compilazione, per risolverlo dovresti postare, come dice il messaggio:
> 
>  *Quote:*    * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28::gentoo'`, 
> ...

 

Ok...stasera li posto...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta anche la versione del kernel che usi (dovrebbe essere nel build.log ma non si sa mai).

----------

## antonellocaroli

Potrebbe essere un problema di compatibilitá con il Kernel?

```
>>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *   4.8.6-rt-1--rt5

 * Gentoo supports kernels which are supported by NVIDIA

 * which are limited to the following kernels:

 * <sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.5

 * <sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-4.5

 * 

 * You are free to utilize epatch_user to provide whatever

 * support you feel is appropriate, but will not receive

 * support as a result of those changes.

 * 

 * Do not file a bug report about this.

 * 

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                       [ ok ]

```

comunque i log

```
servberi7 filippo # emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28::gentoo'

Portage 2.3.0 (python 2.7.12-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.8.6-rt-1--rt5 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.8.6-rt-1-rt5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2600K_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    16401244 total,  15237808 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 24 Dec 2016 00:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.3_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.6.3::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.22.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.4::gentoo, 5.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

filippo

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

stowe-verlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/stowe-verlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

gallifrey

    location: /var/lib/layman/gallifrey

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 150

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="it_IT.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac aacplus acl alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bzip2 cdda cddb cdio cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri encoder flac fortran g3dvl gdbm gtk gudev hwdb iconv icu id3 id3tag ipv6 jpeg ladspa lame libsamplerate libsox lv2 mad matroska midi minizip mmx mmxext modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpg123 multilib musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pcre16 png policykit python qt3support qt5 readline realtime rubberband schroedinger seccomp session shine shout skins sndfile sox sse sse2 ssl svg taglib tcpd theora tiff truetype twolame udev unicode usb vamp vcd vorbis wav wavpack xattr xine xkb zlib" ABI_X86="32 64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

```
servberi7 filippo # emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28::gentoo'

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28  USE="X driver kms multilib tools -acpi -gtk3 -pax_kernel -static-libs -uvm" 

 * IMPORTANT: 18 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

```

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Z2KGCjQKAryocgyzCaR4/

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Potrebbe essere un problema di compatibilitá con il Kernel?

 

Anzi dall'errore che vedo dal log

```
make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-4.8.6-rt5'

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

echo >&2;                     \

echo >&2 "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

echo >&2 "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

echo >&2 "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

echo >&2 ;                     \

/bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28/work/kernel/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28/work/kernel/.tmp_versions/*

  WARNING: Symbol version dump ./Module.symvers

           is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.

```

mi sembra qualcosa che non ho configurato nel kernel

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Leggi qua

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Leggi qua

 

l'opzione delle firme non é attiva

```
--- Enable loadable module support                                    │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Forced module loading                                           │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Module unloading                                                │ │  

  │ │    [ ]     Forced module unloading                                       │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Module versioning support                                       │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Source checksum for all modules                                 │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Module signature verification                                   │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Compress modules on installation                                │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Trim unused exported kernel symbols    
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova ad attivarla, ricompila il kernel e poi anche gli nvidia-drivers

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova ad attivarla, ricompila il kernel e poi anche gli nvidia-drivers

 

Tipo cosi?

```
-- Enable loadable module support                                                           │ │  

  │ │                      [ ]   Forced module loading                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                      [*]   Module unloading                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                      [ ]     Forced module unloading                                                              │ │  

  │ │                      [ ]   Module versioning support                                                              │ │  

  │ │                      [ ]   Source checksum for all modules                                                        │ │  

  │ │                      [*]   Module signature verification                                                          │ │  

  │ │                      [ ]     Require modules to be validly signed                                                 │ │  

  │ │                      [*]     Automatically sign all modules                                                       │ │  

  │ │                            Which hash algorithm should modules be signed with? (Sign modules with SHA-1)  --->    │ │  

  │ │                      [ ]   Compress modules on installation                                                       │ │  

  │ │                      [ ]   Trim unused exported kernel symbols            
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io ho anche attivato 

```
                     [ *]   Module versioning support 

                     [ *]   Source checksum for all modules  
```

ma sinceramente non so servano per il problema

----------

## antonellocaroli

Provato...

mi sembra che dopo quell' errore ce un altro

```
c1: some warnings being treated as errors

scripts/Makefile.build:289: recipe for target '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28/work/kernel/nvidia/os-mlock.o' failed

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28/work/kernel/nvidia/os-mlock.o] Error 1

Makefile:1471: recipe for target '_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28/work/kernel' failed

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28/work/kernel] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-4.8.6-rt5'

Makefile:81: recipe for target 'modules' failed

make: *** [modules] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

```

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Gf5y4jAzUIVnR639qPdw/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Usi il kernel hardened? Se si c'e' un bug aperto.

Dicono che la combinazione sys-kernel/hardened-sources-4.7.10 e x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-367.57 funzioni

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Usi il kernel hardened? Se si c'e' un bug aperto.
> 
> Dicono che la combinazione sys-kernel/hardened-sources-4.7.10 e x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-367.57 funzioni

 

Uso un kernel RT

https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/sys-kernel/rt-sources

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Uso un kernel RT
> 
> https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/sys-kernel/rt-sources

 

Effettivamente potevo arrivarci. Prova con una versione piu' nuova dei nvidia-drivers.

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *antonellocaroli wrote:*   Uso un kernel RT
> 
> https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/sys-kernel/rt-sources 
> 
> Effettivamente potevo arrivarci. Prova con una versione piu' nuova dei nvidia-drivers.

 

Provato...sembra che vada leggermente piú avanti con la compilazione...ma comunque si ferma

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/5ocNzO2x6x4mzDKESGGh/

Per togliermi dubbi ho compilato il kernel vanilla con lo stesso file di configurazione del RT..

e la compilazione dei driver Nvidia va a buon fine.

Quindi a quanto pare non vanno daccordo con il mio kernel RT

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Potresti provare ad aprire un bug report su bugs.gentoo.org.

Hi provato anche con un kernel rt piu' recente?

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Potresti provare ad aprire un bug report su bugs.gentoo.org.
> 
> 

 

Posso provarci, ma non so se sono in grado, ma ci do un occhio....

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hi provato anche con un kernel rt piu' recente?

 

il mio é il penultimo, non nutro molta speranza, ma stasera una prova con l´ultimo la faccio.

Altrimenti mi tocca rimanere con Nouveau.   :Sad: 

----------

## antonellocaroli

Intanto mi sono imbattuto in questo...

un po vecchiotto e non so se da allora qualcosa é cambiato...

pare che Achlinux abbia un propio fork die Driver nvidia per farli funzionare su kernel RT

https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/777636/simply-impossible-to-use-an-nvidia-card-on-a-real-time-kernel-no-musician-can-use-nvidia-/

non so se la Cosa proposta verso la fine sia fattibile....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> non so se la Cosa proposta verso la fine sia fattibile....

 

Non penso visto la versione dei drivers.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Provato...sembra che vada leggermente piú avanti con la compilazione...ma comunque si ferma
> 
> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/5ocNzO2x6x4mzDKESGGh/

 

Scusa non ho letto bene il messaggio di errore, per questo basta che disabiliti CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES nel kernel

```
Kernel hacking  --->

    Lock Debugging (spinlocks, mutexes, etc...)  --->

        [ ] Mutex debugging: basic checks
```

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *antonellocaroli wrote:*   Provato...sembra che vada leggermente piú avanti con la compilazione...ma comunque si ferma
> 
> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/5ocNzO2x6x4mzDKESGGh/ 
> 
> Scusa non ho letto bene il messaggio di errore, per questo basta che disabiliti CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES nel kernel
> ...

 

No quell'opzione non é settata nel kernel

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i MUTEXES 

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# Lock Debugging (spinlocks, mutexes, etc...)

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

```

Ho provato anche con l'ultima versione del kernel, niente stesso errore.

Penso che mi devo tenere nouveau.   :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora potresti provare a patchare il kernel, vedi qui

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Allora potresti provare a patchare il kernel, vedi qui

 

Grazie Fedeliallalinea,

potrebbe funzionare....

ma tu sai come si fa a patchare il kernel?

dovrei copiare questo in un file (che nome deve avere? patch?   :Shocked:  ) in /usr/src/Linux-4.8.../scripts

```
--- a/kernel/locking/mutex-debug.c   2016-01-10 20:01:32.000000000 -0300

+++ b/kernel/locking/mutex-debug.c   2016-09-11 02:38:11.331048350 -0300

@@ -117,4 +117,4 @@

    lock->magic = NULL;

 }

 

-EXPORT_SYMBOL_GPL(mutex_destroy);

+EXPORT_SYMBOL(mutex_destroy);
```

andare nel percorso di sopra e lanciare ./patch-kernel

ricompilare e riprovare a installare i Driver...

????

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> ma tu sai come si fa a patchare il kernel?

 

Segui questa guida https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/patches

EDIT: se non capisci qualcosa domanda pure!

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *antonellocaroli wrote:*   ma tu sai come si fa a patchare il kernel? 
> 
> Segui questa guida https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/patches
> 
> EDIT: se non capisci qualcosa domanda pure!

 

Ma in effetti non ho capito quasi niente...

se non chiedo troppo   :Embarassed:    potresti indicarmi i passagi?   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> se non chiedo troppo     potresti indicarmi i passagi?   

 

Allora per prima cosa crea il file /etc/portage/bashrc e ci scrivi dentro

```
pre_src_prepare() {

    [[ ${EAPI:-0} == [012345] ]] || return

    if ! type epatch_user > /dev/null 2>&1; then

        local names="EPATCH_USER_SOURCE epatch_user epatch evar_push evar_push_set evar_pop estack_push estack_pop"

        source <(awk "/^# @(FUNCTION|VARIABLE): / { p = 0 } /^# @(FUNCTION|VARIABLE): (${names// /|})\$/ { p = 1 } p { print }" ${PORTDIR}/eclass/eutils.eclass)

    fi

    epatch_user

    for name in $names; do

        unset $name

    done

}
```

Questo permette a gli ebuild con EAPI version >6 di applicare patch (e' il caso per il kernel rt-sources quello che usi tu).

Il prossimo passo e' creare la directory dove mettere la patch e dove portage sa che deve prendere, quindi dai il comando:

```
# mkdir -p /etc/portage/patches/sys-kernel/rt-sources-4.8.6
```

Ora in questa directory ci copi la patch (il nome non e' importante) e poi semplicemente dai un emerge -v sys-kernel/rt-sources-4.8.6, e per essere sicuro che la patch e' stata applicata dovresti vedere qualcosa del genere dopo l'unpack:

```
...

 >>> Unpacking source...

 >>> Unpacking linux.xz to /scratch/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/rt-sources-4.8.6/work

 >>> Source unpacked in /scratch/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/rt-sources-4.8.6/work

 >>> Preparing source in /scratch/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/rt-sources-4.8.6/work/rt-sources-4.8.6 ...

 * Applying user patches from /etc/portage/patches//sys-kernel/rt-sources-4.8.6...

 * nome_della_tua_patch.patch ... [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

... 
```

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *antonellocaroli wrote:*   se non chiedo troppo     potresti indicarmi i passagi?    
> 
> Allora per prima cosa crea il file /etc/portage/bashrc e ci scrivi dentro
> 
> ```
> ...

 

creato il file /etc/portage/bashrc  con il contenuto indicato...

non sapendo il nome della cartella come deve essere di preciso ho fatto

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage/patches/sys-kernel/rt-sources-4.8.14
```

e

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage/patches/sys-kernel/rt-sources-4.8.14-rt9
```

e in tutti e due i percorsi ho creato il file my.patch   con il contenuto

```
--- a/kernel/locking/mutex-debug.c   2016-01-10 20:01:32.000000000 -0300

+++ b/kernel/locking/mutex-debug.c   2016-09-11 02:38:11.331048350 -0300

@@ -117,4 +117,4 @@

    lock->magic = NULL;

 }

 

-EXPORT_SYMBOL_GPL(mutex_destroy);

+EXPORT_SYMBOL(mutex_destroy);
```

Ma riemergento i sorgenti...non vedo niente che ha a che fare con my.patch    :Confused: 

ho provato anche attivando il flag build...ma niente...

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-4.8.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/rt-sources-4.8.14_p9/work

 * Excluding Patch #5000_enable-additional-cpu-optimizations-for-gcc.patch ...                     [ ok ]

 * Applying patch-4.8.14.patch (-p1) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying patch-4.8.14-rt9.patch.patch (-p1) ...                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/rt-sources-4.8.14_p9/work

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> non sapendo il nome della cartella come deve essere di preciso ho fatto

 

Deve avere esattamente il nome e la versione che ti rida' emerge, nel tuo caso

```
# mkdir -p /etc/portage/patches/sys-kernel/rt-sources-4.8.14_p9
```

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *antonellocaroli wrote:*   non sapendo il nome della cartella come deve essere di preciso ho fatto 
> 
> Deve avere esattamente il nome e la versione che ti rida' emerge, nel tuo caso
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hai ragione!!! potevo pensarci...  :Confused: 

cosi applica la patch!

ricompilato il kernel...e provato a riemergere i driver....ma stesso problema...grrrr

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/wGDntk2PtNu7pWmtQDD4/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che strano o la patch o disabilitare la config dal kernel doveva funzionare. Ho avuto lo stesso problema con i gentoo-sources e disabilitare la config ha funzionato.

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Che strano o la patch o disabilitare la config dal kernel doveva funzionare. Ho avuto lo stesso problema con i gentoo-sources e disabilitare la config ha funzionato.

 

Probabilmente perché nel tuo kernel non c´è il 'rt_mutex_destroy' (che potrebbe essere una caratteristica del kernel RT)   ma forse semplicemente 'mutex_destroy'   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Probabilmente perché nel tuo kernel non c´è il 'rt_mutex_destroy' (che potrebbe essere una caratteristica del kernel RT)   ma forse semplicemente 'mutex_destroy'  

 

Giusto non avevo visto questa differenza, prova allora con questa patch

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *antonellocaroli wrote:*   Probabilmente perché nel tuo kernel non c´è il 'rt_mutex_destroy' (che potrebbe essere una caratteristica del kernel RT)   ma forse semplicemente 'mutex_destroy'   
> 
> Giusto non avevo visto questa differenza, prova allora con questa patch

 

Che dire sei uno che non demorde....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

La patch l'appunto qua (magari su paste.pound si perde)

```
diff -Naur linux-4.8.orig/kernel/locking/mutex-debug.c linux-4.8/kernel/locking/mutex-debug.c

--- linux-4.8.orig/kernel/locking/mutex-debug.c   2017-01-06 16:33:57.091008435 +0100

+++ linux-4.8/kernel/locking/mutex-debug.c   2017-01-06 16:34:39.512009384 +0100

@@ -117,4 +117,4 @@

    lock->magic = NULL;

 }

 

-EXPORT_SYMBOL_GPL(mutex_destroy);

+EXPORT_SYMBOL(mutex_destroy);

diff -Naur linux-4.8.orig/kernel/locking/rtmutex.c linux-4.8/kernel/locking/rtmutex.c

--- linux-4.8.orig/kernel/locking/rtmutex.c   2017-01-06 16:33:57.091008435 +0100

+++ linux-4.8/kernel/locking/rtmutex.c   2017-01-06 16:35:30.555010526 +0100

@@ -1529,7 +1529,7 @@

 #endif

 }

 

-EXPORT_SYMBOL_GPL(rt_mutex_destroy);

+EXPORT_SYMBOL(rt_mutex_destroy);

 

 /**

  * __rt_mutex_init - initialize the rt lock
```

che ha funzionato!!!

dovró cambiare il titolo in [solved] driver Nvidia e rt-sources

che dici?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> dovró cambiare il titolo in [solved] driver Nvidia e rt-sources
> 
> che dici?

 

Direi di si'   :Very Happy: 

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *antonellocaroli wrote:*   dovró cambiare il titolo in [solved] driver Nvidia e rt-sources
> 
> che dici? 
> 
> Direi di si'  

 

Fatto!!! e grazieeee   :Wink: 

hai risolto una situazione veramente ingarbugliata....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *antonellocaroli wrote:*   dovró cambiare il titolo in [solved] driver Nvidia e rt-sources
> 
> che dici? 
> 
> Direi di si'   
> ...

 

Solo una cosa, adesso che sono passato da nouveau a i driver Nvidia, devo fare qualcosa per pulire il sistema?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Solo una cosa, adesso che sono passato da nouveau a i driver Nvidia, devo fare qualcosa per pulire il sistema?

 

Per prima cosa rimuovi il modulo nel kernel o altrimenti lo metti in blacklist con il comando echo "blacklist nouveau" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf (funziona solo se l'hai compilato come modulo).

Poi puoi cambiare la variabile VIDEO_CARDS in make.conf settando solo nvidia (VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"), dando poi un emerge -UDN @world.

C'e' anche la possibilita' di tenere tutte e due seguendo questa guida; uso questa configurazione sul fisso giusto per vedere i progressi dei due drivers.

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *antonellocaroli wrote:*   Solo una cosa, adesso che sono passato da nouveau a i driver Nvidia, devo fare qualcosa per pulire il sistema? 
> 
> Per prima cosa rimuovi il modulo nel kernel o altrimenti lo metti in blacklist con il comando echo "blacklist nouveau" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf (funziona solo se l'hai compilato come modulo).
> 
> Poi puoi cambiare la variabile VIDEO_CARDS in make.conf settando solo nvidia (VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"), dando poi un emerge -UDN @world.
> ...

 

Grazie!!   :Smile: 

e qual´é il tuo pensiero/esperienza su i due driver?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> e qual´é il tuo pensiero/esperienza su i due driver?

 

Visto che non uso grafica 3d (nienti giochi o programmi come blender) per me e' indifferente quale usare, con nouveau probabilmente ho meno problemi perche' e' integrato nel kernel mentre con nvidia, come ben hai potuto vedere, ogni tanto posso capitare dei problemi. Poi si puo' anche fare filosofia sul fatto che nvidia non sono open mentre gli altri si', ma se vuoi giocare nvidia sono decisiamente migliori.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

A chi interessasse su phoronix c'e' un benchmark tra nvidia-drivers e nouveau+NvBoost.

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> A chi interessasse su phoronix c'e' un benchmark tra nvidia-drivers e nouveau+NvBoost.

 

Che cos´é NvBoost?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Che cos´é NvBoost?

 

E' una tecnologia che permette di incrementare la frequenza di clock delle schede grafiche nvidia (solo certi modelli), cosi' da incrementare anche le performance dei driver nouveau.

----------

